# Calmness under pressure - Which types are the best at it?



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

At the risk of sounding like I'm tooting my own horn, I'd say xNTJs are calmest or even comfortable under pressure. While most people write off the TJ as short tempered and impulsive, in my experience, the TJ actually allows us to thrive and deal with deadlines and stressors from multiple contributing factors. The N sees the long term goal, the T strategies, and the J organizes and mobilizes. Ps can also do this, but Ps tend to divert pressure by laughing, joking, making light or looking at the positive side of the situation. While Js will remain calm and tackle the pressure head on.

I say xNTJ because introverts may keep their turmoil from the view of others, freaking out behind closed doors. While extroverts may become bossy and delegate jobs to others (which doesn't mean they're not calm, but rather vocal).


----------



## chanteuse (May 30, 2014)

I (INFJ) love pressure if I was prepared. The more the pressure the better I was able to focus. 

I used to be an expert witness testifying in hearing situation. I got grilled on the stand. However, I loved it (bring it on) and was able to turn my side's weaknesses into something positive sounding. To do so, I made sure I knew everything there's to know about the subject and my work, anticipating defense questions, and crafting answers ahead of time.

Test taking is the same. I usually do really well if I was prepared. 

If it's emergency situation kind of pressure, sudden and unprovoked, I sort of froze in place. 


IMO, *ISTPs* are great under any kind of pressure. I used to date one. He's never ruffled, be it at the stand being grilled by the defense team, taking exams, or during situations when we were in the backcountry. His ability to come up with contingency plans and act quickly was amazing. He's so in the moment.


----------



## Morgoth (Sep 12, 2014)

nO_d3N1AL said:


> Not INTJ or INTP, that's for sure!


I can confirm that, I used to get nervous as hell when speaking even in front of 20-30 people. Then I started playing with a band, still nervous as hell, but I eventually learned to calm the nerves, biggest crowd I've been up in front of is maybe 400-500. That too with friends by my side, and a well rehearsed routine, in a calm environment. 

I can't say I know how to help with speeches, but one thing I found helpful in the band was, while the rest were setting up, while people were still making their way to the venue, we got ready early, played aloud some of the usual stuff we like to play, it helped me with my horrific nervousness.


----------



## krimzon (Apr 6, 2013)

istp for school/work assignments coming due, they can just calmly pass it on to an istj they know.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

ALongTime said:


> To have a guess, *with no real basis*, I'm going to say it would be sensing and thinking types.
> 
> ISTPs I know in real life are very good at it. They don't seem to worry.


I experienced euphoria when I read these words. Thank you.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

stiletto said:


> At the risk of sounding like I'm tooting my own horn, I'd say xNTJs are calmest or even comfortable under pressure. While most people write off the TJ as short tempered and impulsive, in my experience, the TJ actually allows us to thrive and deal with deadlines and stressors from multiple contributing factors. The N sees the long term goal, the T strategies, and the J organizes and mobilizes. Ps can also do this, but Ps tend to divert pressure by laughing, joking, making light or looking at the positive side of the situation. While Js will remain calm and tackle the pressure head on.
> 
> I say xNTJ because introverts may keep their turmoil from the view of others, freaking out behind closed doors. While extroverts may become bossy and delegate jobs to others (which doesn't mean they're not calm, but rather vocal).


The INTJs in my real life are few, so I may be biased as I've seen them get irritable very easily.

ENTJs, however, I've know many IRL and they are very professional when it is called for.


----------



## tiredsighs (Aug 31, 2011)

The ESTJs I have known are extremely cool under pressure - they seem to present things in a calm manner.

I work with an ENFJ who freaks the hell out if something goes wrong - she goes into full-on crisis mode. She starts yelling "OH MY GOD!!!" from her office, and it can be heard all around the rest of the office. It's really amusing... 

I think I also work with an ESFJ - she's the same way. Extremely loud and obnoxious about her problems. That one is more annoying than amusing. 

I also used to work with an INTJ who you couldn't even tell had any emotions. Not even one. lol - he was hilarious, never in a bad mood even when his life seemed to be crumbling.

I'm an INFP, and while I don't think I can keep calm under pressure, it's all internal - but it's visible because I turn red and get this little nervous splotch on my chest, just under my neck. >.<

I can still smile and be polite, but the sooner I can leave the situation to go cry or something, the better. lol


----------



## kannbrown (Oct 3, 2014)

If you are talking about taking charge and making quick decisions, not me so much. But then again, I don't want that even outside of emergencies. If you're talking about 'not losing your shit', then my general calmness remains even in emergencies, so there's that. If it is just doing something that needs done, I can manage that. But I'm not the 'battlefield commander type', in emergencies OR otherwise. (INTP)


----------

